# Asta fantacalcio: Attaccanti



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

*andate nel topic del completamento rose*


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Balotelli 60
Gomez 40
Di Natale 30
Klose 25
El Shaarawy 20, *abbassata a 17*
Vucinic 10: *annullata dall' amministratore*


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

Borriello 1 
Cassano 1


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

Higuain 1
Gilardino 1 
Totti 1
Pinilla1


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Higuain 40
Muriel 30
Berghessio 20
Rossi 20


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Balotelli 60
> Gomez 40
> Di Natale 30
> Klose 25
> ...


185 crediti offerti, 172 disponibili. 13 punti di penalizzazione ed offerta per vucinic annullata. Offerta pe elsha abbassata di 3


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

matri 1


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Tevez 1
Palacio 1
Pinilla 5
Paulinho 1
Matri 5
Amauri 1


----------



## gabuz (30 Agosto 2013)

Denis 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Gomez 50


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Llorente 1
Matri 6


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Matri 10


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Toni 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2013)

Higuain 50
Balotelli 70


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2013)

Tevez 20


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Pazzini 1


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

klose 30


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

El Shaarawy 19


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Borriello 2


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2013)

Gilardino 10
Totti 20
Pinilla 9


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Cassano 19


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

totti 21


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Higuain 55


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2013)

Palacio 30


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Matri 18


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

amauri 4


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

muriel 45


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Rossi 30

Tevez 30


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Rossi 30
Tevez 30
Paulinho 5


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

Denis 20


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Icardi 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Zaza 1
Insigne 1


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

Denis 27


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

Robinho 1


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Livaja 2


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Vucinic 1
Quagliarella 1
Callejon 1
Gabbiadini 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Callejon 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

Immobile 1


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Ibarbo 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Toni 15


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

Sau 1
Eder 1


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Nico Lopez 1
Destro 2


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Gervinho 1


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

niang 1


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gervinho 1



.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Milito 1


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Milito 2


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Emeghara 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Pazzini 2


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

I cardi 2


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2013)

Insigne 23
Zaza 3


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Livaja 3

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vucinic 3
Gabbiadini 3


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Vucinic 23
Calle jon 25


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Vucinic 20 gabbia 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Immobile 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Ibarbo 2


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Sau 15


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

eder 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sau 20

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Eder 4

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pandev 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Nico Lopez 2
Destro 10


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Paloschi 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bianchi 1


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Milito 10


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Milito 36


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Alexe 1


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Kakà 1


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Kakà 1



Non si Sa se sarà punta o centrocampista, dobbiamo aspettare


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non si Sa se sarà punta o centrocampista, dobbiamo aspettare



Ok. 
Giovinco 1


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Mertens 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Pandev 10
Mertens 15


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Théréau 1


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

Bianchi 7


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Paloschi 20


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2013)

Floccari 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cacia 1


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Floro flores 1


----------

